# Seedling lights



## mrbudz (Jun 9, 2015)

What is the best light for seedlings? My seedlings just popped up and I put them under a 15w t8 fluorescent bulb, can someone tell me the type of bulb and lumen and kelvin levels I need? Really would love to hear what you to say..


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2015)

I use T5 fluoro. I don't worry about lumens or kelvin scales. Blue for veg. I use hps for flower


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2015)

High output T5's for vegging. 24 hours a day 7 days a week.


----------



## vostok (Jun 9, 2015)

15w T8 is good, I'd be more concerned about keeping them warm, maybe sit them on the light ballast ..? hold them at 25c/77f ..try to keep them at daylight 40000 k or a mixture of both 6500k and 2700k(warm and cool white) for correct internodel spacing


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 10, 2015)

I will try a t5 high output because it's kinda hard to find a t8 with high output locally, also @rosebud..no rest? 16 on 6 off?

Thanks so far great help t5 it is...


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 10, 2015)

No rest, lights on 24/7. Cannabis does not need a dark period during vegetation growth.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 10, 2015)

What Yooper said is right. 24/7


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

I would not get a special light for seedlings--they just don't stay seedlings long enough.  

I have found that lights in the blue spectrum give me the closest internodal spacing during veg.  I do have a mixed spectrum T5 fixture (8 blue tubes, 4 red tubes) and using red light in veg, I get more stretch in veg, but it seems less stretch when I do to 12/12, so it is all probably pretty relative.

Cannabis is in a class of plants that does not need a dark period.  We have a member that believes that several weeks of 18/6 results in better early root development, but I personally do not know if it really has an effect.  While plants that are on an 18/6 schedule may be the same height as one on a 24/7 light schedule, the one on the 24/7 lights schedule usually has closer intermodal spacing and more bud sites.


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 10, 2015)

I have also have 400w metal halide and now I'm not sure when I should use it because everyone says the t5 lights is for vegging, can anyone tell me when the metal halide light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 10, 2015)

I do not use my MH at all, anymore.  The T5 will take the place of the MH.  I used MH for many years before I discovered T5s.  They run about the same lumens per watt.  The MH will penetrate further, but has to be kept a ways away as it is hot (hotter than an HPS).  I feel that the difference is made up by the fact that the T5 spreads the light better over the area and the T5s can be kept very close.  This is a bonus if you if height is an issue.


----------



## umbra (Jun 10, 2015)

It is easy to over complicate simple issues like lights. But IMO, the simpler the better, especially when first starting out.


----------



## yooper420 (Jun 10, 2015)

Use my LED`s from sprouting to finish. Like umbra said, adhere to the K.I.S.S. principle. You know Keep It Simple Stupid, not saying you are, just an expression.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 11, 2015)

I agree with umbra and yooper--don't get too hung up on lights, but do make sure you have enough light for what you want to do.  Scrimping on light will give you poor results.

LEDs can be used start to finish, but they are expensive when starting out.  I prefer the T5 over MH for the reasons that I stated.  You could get either a 4 or 6 tube fixture.  Most of the 4' lights are a bit under 48" to allow them to be put into a 4' space.  However if funds are low and all you have is the MH to veg with, that works great.  It is just hotter and takes more to cool. 

I use a smaller wattage CFL in a drop light reflector for my seedlings.  I can clamp it where I want it and when they have several leaf sets, they get put into the vegging space.


----------



## mrbudz (Jun 11, 2015)

So in conclusion the t5 lights and LEDs are the best for vegging and saves on your electric bill....thanks for all of your replies I really appreciate the love 

P.s....k.i.s.s lol


----------



## Sunny Jans (Jan 11, 2019)

using the 150w led grow lights for seeding and waiting for some days, I need to choose a high power led grow lights for my girls


----------



## QBCrocket (Feb 16, 2019)

I just tried the blue and red cloning light for the first time , clones went well, took straight away no droop or yellowing but after 5 weeks the clones although looking very healthy , had gown heaps of roots and stems had thickened, there was no real growth on top , I put a couple t5 over them and a week latter they have gone crazy , this is a good thing for me as I perpetual grow and it has always been a struggle keeping clones small until Im ready to put in , I would normally be cutting the tops off at 5 weeks because they are to big for my cloning tent ,this light could be the answer , first time though will see what happens next time around


----------



## Bruce111 (Feb 18, 2019)

I use T5 for my babies. It works well.


----------

